# Npd ehx soul food



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Picked up this ehx soul food with power supply for dirt cheap and only studio used


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Those are great for boost - edge of grit sound, congratulations


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

I A/B'ed one of these with my Klon.

Do they sound the same with the knobs at the same settings? No.
Can I tweak the Soul Food knobs sufficiently to make it sound the same as the settings I actually use the Klon for? Yes.

I only sold mine because I had a friend that wanted to try a Klone and I wanted to get another Wampler Tumnus so I financed most of it with that sale. Either way, all 3 of them are really great pedals. Congrats on the pickup.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

bigboki said:


> Those are great for boost - edge of grit sound, congratulations


Thanks I changed the order of of my pedals and sounds great behind the delay then with the exotic ep boost wow.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay Player said:


> I A/B'ed one of these with my Klon.
> 
> Do they sound the same with the knobs at the same settings? No.
> Can I tweak the Soul Food knobs sufficiently to make it sound the same as the settings I actually use the Klon for? Yes.
> ...


 I got because it was cheap


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

silvertonebetty said:


> I got because it was cheap


That was why I bought mine. I've got a really young guy around the house and didn't want my Klon to be destroyed, so I picked up an inexpensive Soul Food to see if it could sub in.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I had one too but traded it. I have a KTR so I didn't need it.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Chito said:


> I had one too but traded it. I have a KTR so I didn't need it.


The problem is the internet has decided that KTR's too are too expensive to be hard on.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> The problem is the internet has decided that KTR's too are too expensive to be hard on.


I have noticed that too. It's nuts!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I own both the EHX Soul Food and the JHS 3 Series Overdrive and find them pretty similar.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Guncho said:


> I own both the EHX Soul Food and the JHS 3 Series Overdrive and find them pretty similar.


The drive on the Soul Food is also a clean blend, where the 3 Series drive knob just controls the amount of gain. But they are both lower gain overdrives.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay Player said:


> The drive on the Soul Food is also a clean blend, where the 3 Series drive knob just controls the amount of gain. But they are both lower gain overdrives.


What does the Body knob on the JHS do? Haven't fully figured that one out yet.

Also what do you mean is also a clean blend?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Guncho said:


> What does the Body knob on the JHS do? Haven't fully figured that one out yet.
> 
> Also what do you mean is also a clean blend?


On a Klon/Klone if the drive is all the way counter clockwise there's no gain, it's just your clean signal. All the way clockwise there's no clean signal and it's full gain. At noon it's half clean and half gain. So as you turn up the gain you both add gain and remove clean signal, and the reverse is true as you turn the gain down.

Body is an EQ control rather than tone.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

What's "dirt cheap"? Brand new they're dirt cheap.

I have no desire to chase the "Klon" sound but if I did and the soul food got me 80-90% of the way there I'd certainly go this way rather than spend $1,000 or some ridiculous price for a KTR. I like nice pedals but when the price of them gets up above $700 there are far better gear purchases to consider.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

guitarman2 said:


> What's "dirt cheap"? Brand new they're dirt cheap.


To most folks $115 isn't "Dirt cheap".


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> What's "dirt cheap"? Brand new they're dirt cheap.
> 
> I have no desire to chase the "Klon" sound but if I did and the soul food got me 80-90% of the way there I'd certainly go this way rather than spend $1,000 or some ridiculous price for a KTR. I like nice pedals but when the price of them gets up above $700 there are far better gear purchases to consider.


$60


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> To most folks $115 isn't "Dirt cheap".


I think to some folks $115 isn't dirt cheap. I wouldn't say most.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> $60


Nice score. I think if I found one for that or less I'd certainly give it a try.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I paid $80 for mine.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

guitarman2 said:


> I think to some folks $115 isn't dirt cheap. I wouldn't say most.


In a country where the average income is $55k, $115 isn't an amount the average person is going to consider dirt cheap.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

silvertonebetty said:


> $60


Great deal, on a great pedal. Congrats.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> In a country where the average income is $55k, $115 isn't an amount the average person is going to consider dirt cheap.


Well I don't look at the whole demographic of the country as the source. I look at musicians. Even a musician that spends $500 on a guitar, $500 on an amp aren't going to think $115 (or $60 used) is much for a gain pedal. Yes there are some cheaper options but not much. I'd count semi serious hobbyists to serious hobbyists and serious musicians. 
I wouldn't consider some guy that has a $200 guitar a 20 year old peavy bandit and maybe strum on it once every couple months. Yes someone like that $115 is not dirt cheap.
Someone who is excited about their gear and plays weekly, likely takes a different view.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay Player said:


> Great deal, on a great pedal. Congrats.


Thanks . I figured if I don’t like it then so what . And I just picked up a new tuner so now I just need my lucky cat and volume pedal.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> Well I don't look at the whole demographic of the country as the source. I look at musicians. Even a musician that spends $500 on a guitar, $500 on an amp aren't going to think $115 (or $60 used) is much for a gain pedal. Yes there are some cheaper options but not much. I'd count semi serious hobbyists to serious hobbyists and serious musicians.
> I wouldn't consider some guy that has a $200 guitar a 20 year old peavy bandit and maybe strum on it once every couple months. Yes someone like that $115 is not dirt cheap.
> Someone who is excited about their gear and plays weekly, likely takes a different view.


Really? surely there’s better things to argue about lol. But I’d like to throw my opinion out there 😂
In general I don’t consider $100 an expensive pedal that being said I do think $100 is a lot to throw out on a possible “I may like this” it’s the only pedal I’ve bought without hearing demos of and just going by someone else’s word .


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

guitarman2 said:


> Well I don't look at the whole demographic of the country as the source. I look at musicians. Even a musician that spends $500 on a guitar, $500 on an amp aren't going to think $115 (or $60 used) is much for a gain pedal. Yes there are some cheaper options but not much. I'd count semi serious hobbyists to serious hobbyists and serious musicians.
> I wouldn't consider some guy that has a $200 guitar a 20 year old peavy bandit and maybe strum on it once every couple months. Yes someone like that $115 is not dirt cheap.
> Someone who is excited about their gear and plays weekly, likely takes a different view.


I know gigging musicians who think $100 is too much to spend on a pedal. You seem to be forgetting that there's a reason Long and Mcquade finances the way they do. "Starving artists" didn't become a stereotype for no reason. Most of the people on this site are by far the exception and not the rule. People here are by the nature of forums gearheads who fetishize gear and will spend more money on it than they probably should. I can tell you as someone who makes decent money, plays almost daily, and has way more pedals than anyone should. I still don't look at $115 and think "dirt cheap".


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay Player said:


> In a country where the average income is $55k, $115 isn't an amount the average person is going to consider dirt cheap.


Are you guys really arguing about the definition of "dirt cheap"?


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Guncho said:


> Are you guys really arguing about the definition of "dirt cheap"?


Apparently.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> I know gigging musicians who think $100 is too much to spend on a pedal. You seem to be forgetting that there's a reason Long and Mcquade finances the way they do. "Starving artists" didn't become a stereotype for no reason. Most of the people on this site are by far the exception and not the rule. People here are by the nature of forums gearheads who fetishize gear and will spend more money on it than they probably should. I can tell you as someone who makes decent money, plays almost daily, and has way more pedals than anyone should. I still don't look at $115 and think "dirt cheap".


All of that is true, AFAIC, however it still needs to be said that, taking inflation into account, value for money these days, when it comes to pedals, is pretty damn good. Yes, there was a time when you could buy some EHX pedals new for under [email protected] In late 1979, I went with our band's keyboard player to Steve's in Toronto, where he bought a Dr.Q and a Small Stone for $29 each (or thereabouts). But legal minimum wage at that time would have been hovering around $9/hr+/-. 
Here's the EHX "sale" pricelist from 1981, in USD. Check out the Echo 600, that provided a *whopping* 600msec delay for around $340USD (in1981 dollars), and Deluxe Memory Man with half that delay time for $219.
No doubt there is far more bang for the buck these days for many pedals. Of course, minimum wage is still less than 2x what it was in 1981, so even at the bargain prices things are at, by comparison, it's still a big chunk of change for the average musician living in a basement apartment.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Guncho said:


> Are you guys really arguing about the definition of "dirt cheap"?


Dirt, cheap would be an awesome name for a discount priced distortion/fuzz/overdrive pedal company.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

new or used? If used, still a pretty good deal.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> new or used? If used, still a pretty good deal.


Used


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> I paid $80 for mine.





silvertonebetty said:


> Used


Oops I meant that question for Guncho ($80). I guess I forgot to quote him. I knew yours was used.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> Oops I meant that question for Guncho ($80). I guess I forgot to quote him. I knew yours was used.


Lol 😂 ok .


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay Player said:


> Apparently.





guitarman2 said:


> Oops I meant that question for Guncho ($80). I guess I forgot to quote him. I knew yours was used.


Used


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

I bought one because I liked the graphics (and the tonal implications of the name) on the unit  Didn't keep it for long, no idea why. I think I was looking for more crunch, ended up with a Friedman Motor City for about 3x the price. I like it.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have been interested in one of these but I have an OCD and Goudie 808+ already and I am not sure whether this is that much different than these? I have seen them on Kijiji for around $60.00.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Dirt, cheap would be an awesome name for a discount priced distortion/fuzz/overdrive pedal company.



Or a landscaping supply company.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Okay Player said:


> In a country where the average income is $55k, $115 isn't an amount the average person is going to consider dirt cheap.


You are right in the sense that $115 is not a small amount of money. But that’s less than a week of cigarettes in todays money.

Given that it’s a pretty good pedal and it sounds very close to a $300 pedal that is resold for $700-12,000 to people who don’t understand how to solder, it’s a screamin deal.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> Picked up this ehx soul food with power supply for dirt cheap and only studio used
> View attachment 395621


If you end up digging this pedal, you should check out the JHS mods. They are doable and really add a lot of fun to er.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Always12AM said:


> If you end up digging this pedal, you should check out the JHS mods. They are doable and really add a lot of fun to er.


Too fuzzy lol


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> Too fuzzy lol


I haven’t owned the JHS version, but I am looking at building a Klone right now with a Hard/LED/Soft clipping switch which I think could be a fun little mod to do on this.

I just bought this pedal from a guy that blows my mind. 6 different diode selector and a Hard/No/Soft toggle.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Always12AM said:


> I haven’t owned the JHS version, but I am looking at building a Klone right now with a Hard/LED/Soft clipping switch which I think could be a fun little mod to do on this.
> 
> I just bought this pedal from a guy that blows my mind. 6 different diode selector and a Hard/No/Soft toggle.
> 
> ...


That’s cool ! Must let us know how it goes


----------



## PTO (12 mo ago)

The “dirt cheap” discussion reminds of the old joke my FIL told me about a musician: someone who packs $5000 worth of gear into a $2000 car and drives 200 kilometres to a $50 gig.


----------

